# Kontaktformular



## NewArt (21. September 2003)

Hey!


Ich möchte für meine Website ein Kontakformular machen. Nun wollte ich wissen wie ich über den Button senden nun die Mail an meine E-Mail Adresse verschicken lasse. Ich wollte halt die Felder Name, E-Mail Adresse, Betreff (mit einem Dropdown Feld) & Textfeld haben.

Was soll ich dafür nu machen?
Wäre nett wenn jemand drauf antworten würde.   



MFG


New.Art


----------



## Blaschki (21. September 2003)

nimm php!
damit geht es am einfachsten.
einfach mal nee suchanfrage starten. Davon steht ne menge ier im forum!


----------



## NewArt (21. September 2003)

*re*

Ne PHP wird ja noch komplizierter und außerdem unterstützt mein server php nicht (halt kostenlos)


New.Art


----------



## Fabian H (21. September 2003)

```
<form action="mailto:deine@adresse.de" method="post" enctype="text/plain">
<input type="text" name="feld1">
<br>
<br>
<input type="submit" value="e-Mail abschicken">
</form>
```


----------



## Budda (23. September 2003)

das dürfte eigentlich so sein, wie du's haben wolltest =)


```
<form action="mailto:deine@adresse.de" method="post" enctype="text/plain">

	Name <input type="text" name="nick"></input><br>
	eMail <input type="text" name="email"></input><br>

	Betreff <select name="betreff">
			<option selected>spam
			<option>feedback
		</select><br>

	 <textarea cols="21" rows="10"></textarea><br>
	<button type="submit">Senden</button>
</form>
```


----------



## NewArt (24. September 2003)

*re*

Ja danke. Noch eine kurze Frage und zwar was fehlt bei dem obrigen Quelltext wenn ich bestimmte kästchen für erforderlich halte und diese ausgefüllt werden müssen.


New.Art


----------



## Tim C. (24. September 2003)

Ein Check via Javascript. Wie genau du den fabrizieren kannst, kann ich dir aber auch nicht aus dem Kopf sagen (Dazu mach ich zu wenig JS). Musst du halt mal selber Google bemühen, nach Javascript Formular Check.


----------

